# First Photos with New Macro Gear!



## SpenserEller (Jun 11, 2021)

I recently purchased a new flash, diffuser, and a Raynox DCR-250. These are some of my first attempts with the new gear. I'm still trying to figure out the flash, but I'm already seeing an improvement in image quality. Thanks to BrentC and Space Face for the advice and recommendations.

1. 
Olympus OMD EM5 Mk ii
60mm, ISO 200, F/4.0, 1/125 sec.





2. 
Olympus OMD EM5 Mk ii
60mm, ISO 200, F/9.0, 1/125 sec.




3. 
Olympus OMD EM5 Mk ii
60mm, ISO 200, F/4.5, 1/125 sec.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 11, 2021)

Nice set. Each time I zoomed in they looked better.


----------



## SpenserEller (Jun 11, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice set. Each time I zoomed in they looked better.


Thank you. I'm happy with how they turned out.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 12, 2021)

_Very _nice.


----------



## SpenserEller (Jun 12, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> _Very _nice.


Thank you


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 13, 2021)

Nice set, I have one of those but haven't used it yet. Bugs are starting to pollinate and probably will get out with it soon.


----------

